# Free Betta Commissions (Limited Time)



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

So, after a long art block, I came back where I started making art for people  what can go wrong? :lol:
I've honestly been a bit busy in life and still is, so please excuse if your commission takes some time :lol: I also have two big commissions in another site for someone (which I'm also working on hawhawhaw)
I'll be taking 3 commissions at a time (First come, First Serve to be fair)
1. ---
2. ---
3. ---
The betta's will be looking like this, Example








They will be cartoony since it's quick, cute, simple and yet, still amusing ;-P hehe
Also, they wouldn't be white backgrounds, I just didn't feel like adding much of a background xD (i'm lazy~)
thanks c:


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love one of my newest. Thanks!! 

1. Montana


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

alright~! he'll be added to the list c:

1. Cowboy- Montana
2. ---
3. ---


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you please do one of my Levi?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love one of either of these i don't mind which one

Igneel is a very aggressive VT who bites his own fins
Attached Images








or Ellis is a cowardly EE betta


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks! I'll add you guys  and I can do both~

1. Cowboy- Montana
2. PonyJumper101- Levi
3. Indigo Betta- Igneel & Ellis

I'll get on these as soon as possible x3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks! I'll add you guys  and I can do both~
> 
> 1. Cowboy- Montana
> 2. PonyJumper101- Levi
> ...



Thank You thats very nice of you:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Montana, I hope you like it C:








and Indigo Betta, You're welcome x3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Here is Montana, I hope you like it C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats an amazing picture:shock::-D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I know you only put up three slots, but if you're feeling up to more eventually, I would love one of Tycho


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

betta lover1507 said:


> Here is Montana, I hope you like it C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it? I LOVE IT. Thank you so much for doing it, its fantastic.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Indigo Betta, thank you! :-D I'm glad you think so~

EvaJupiterSkies, I can add him into the next list if you want 

Cowboy, You're welcome ^^ I'm glad you love it

List A:
1. Cowboy- Montana <completed>
2. PonyJumper101- Levi
3. Indigo Betta- Igneel & Ellis

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I've saved it to my album with my other guys. It really is gorgeous. I would kill to have your talent


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww, thank you cowboy >w< I'm greatful that you think that way, and I guess I had some practice that's all 
Here is Levi:








sorry it's a bit cruddy, but i tried VuV

List A:
1. Cowboy- Montana <completed>
2. PonyJumper101- Levi <completed>
3. Indigo Betta- Igneel & Ellis

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

it's awesome! thank you! :thankyou:


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

You do a great job
Its hard to see the snail


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

If u are still taking requests could you do Bella for me??


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for a long response :lol: I was busy for a few days...

Alisha221 and Lexyfly, You'll be added in list B c:
You're welcome PonyJumper101

List A:
1. Cowboy- Montana <completed>
2. PonyJumper101- Levi <completed>
3. Indigo Betta- Igneel & Ellis

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho
2. Alisha221- ??? 
3. LexyFly- Bella


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bentley


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*List B will now be started!*

Here is Igneel & Ellis, I hope you like it  









List A:
1. Cowboy- Montana <completed>
2. PonyJumper101- Levi <completed>
3. Indigo Betta- Igneel & Ellis <completed>

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho
2. Alisha221- Bentley
3. LexyFly- Bella


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Here is Igneel & Ellis, I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Its really beautiful! I love their expressions Ellis looks really cute getting scared of angry Igneel 
Thank You so much for taking the time to draw them both its great to have a picture of them interacting with each other :thankyou:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

You're welcome
sorry, I have been busy with the holidays, I haven't been able to reply to anyone on any sites :lol:


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

If you would be willing ot add a 4th to list B that would be great :-D this is atlas


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i would love one of fuego my HM male he is my avatar to and my HMDT male if you have time. Hope you had a great Holiday


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright you guys, but List B will need to be completed first

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho
2. Alisha221- Bentley
3. LexyFly- Bella

List C:
1.Zooxe- Atlas
2.BettaBoy51- Feugo & DbT male

and thank you bettaboy  It was better than last year's surely :lol: haha


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Yay!!! I cant wait! Are you going to post them as they get done or all at once??


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay I'm so excited thanks a lot &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll post them as they are done because waiting for all of them to be done would take forever xD


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

awesome! Thank you


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

are you still taking requests? May I have one of my betta Q-Tip. He just passed away and I would like some art of him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Of course~

List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho
2. Alisha221- Bentley
3. LexyFly- Bella

List C:
1.Zooxe- Atlas
2.BettaBoy51- Feugo & DbT male
3.Charislynne- Q-tip

These will be my LAST commissions, I will not take no more :lol: sorry, I am becoming more busy again (obviously) and I won't be able to complete anymore after this, I really hope I can complete these before Christmas  thank you for everyone that has commissioned me, I'll take commissions next year (since I do them yearly of course xD but this time I opened a bit longer since I was feeling generous)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Tycho  I hope you like it:









List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho <completed>
2. Alisha221- Bentley
3. LexyFly- Bella

List C:
1.Zooxe- Atlas
2.BettaBoy51- Feugo & DbT male
3.Charislynne- Q-tip


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! I love it, and so does he


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you ^^ I'm glad you (and tycho ;p ) love it x3


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

nice!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you! ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry it taken a long time for me to post another, I gotten more busy than expect :lol: so here is bentley









List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho <completed>
2. Alisha221- Bentley <completed>
3. LexyFly- Bella

List C:
1.Zooxe- Atlas
2.BettaBoy51- Feugo & DbT male
3.Charislynne- Q-tip


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its beautiful I love seeing your art:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you :-D I'm glad you do~


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you still taking commissions??


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

are you going to do our drawings?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm no longer taking no more commissions, but please, I'm having a bit of events happening outside of this site so you must understand there is priorities I must take care of first. so it will be a slow process, but I always do my commissions.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

That's fine. I completely understand.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you :lol: I might have to take it real slow due to my risk of a heart problem (and stroke) due to events with frustration/stress lately.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Yikes. I had no idea...


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

your art looks beautiful. hope you get well soon!


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Get well soon


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you guys very much, and it's been a month i know, but it doesn't mean I've forgot. I had a hard time catching up in school and such, plus I got very sad when I lost all of my betta's to a strange disease in my fish tank :/ but now I was given 3, one from my brother, Gus Gus, and the other two were bought  Cherry Pop and Gaia
Here is Bella: 










I'm now going to start List C
List B:
1. EvaJupiterSkies- Tycho <completed>
2. Alisha221- Bentley <completed>
3. LexyFly- Bella <completed>

List C:
1.Zooxe- Atlas
2.BettaBoy51- Feugo & DbT male
3.Charislynne- Q-tip


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello I was just wondering if you were still doing these? If you could do one of my boy Titan thatd be great thanks! ^_^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm no longer taking request, for I still need to complete the list I already have


----------

